# Boer Buckling Critique



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

Hey I was wondering what others thought about my buckling. He was born February 14 and was my first registered buck born on farm. He's 88%. Hes a little short for me but he currently weighs 75 pounds. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

Here's his sire around the same age.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He’s a nice buck! Weight is good. Only thing I’d change is more width throughout and more muscling on his rear. It’ll be fun to watch him grow! Nice job.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> He's a nice buck! Weight is good. Only thing I'd change is more width throughout and more muscling on his rear. It'll be fun to watch him grow! Nice job.


Thanks so much, I think he could mature into a quality buck eventually.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree! Good luck with him. Can’t wait to see updates!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice! I like him. Does he actually have dark coloration on one side of his mouth or is that just a shadow in the photos? Is he a true percentage mixed with something a few generations back or just has some commercial Boer back there?


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Very nice! I like him. Does he actually have dark coloration on one side of his mouth or is that just a shadow in the photos? Is he a true percentage mixed with something a few generations back or just has some commercial Boer back there?


Yes he does have some dark color on the side of his face/mouth. It should be just commercial boer back there to my knowledge.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

Here's his dams pedigree.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

And his sires.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

Bloodlines are good.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks, I tried to find the best genetics in my area and that's what I found.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

His dam has the nicest udder I've seen on a boer so I'm hoping he'll pass that along to his kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is the crease in the bottom of his testicles actually split?


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Is the crease in the bottom of his testicles actually split?


No it's not actually split, it's just like a fold of skin.


----------



## Panther Creek Boer Goats (Jun 5, 2020)

A little update on my little boy, he's about 90 pounds now. Hes starting to put on a little more muscle, in my inexperienced eye lol. His back end is currently growing faster than his front, that's why his topline looks funny.


----------

